
Ask HN: As a creative developer what are your sources for inspiration? - feriforgacs
I&#x27;m looking for websites, twitter profiles, discord channels, books, movies, podcast, etc to get a daily dose of inspiration from new technologies and award winning solutions to fancy preload animations and other tiny details. What are your sources?
======
kosmodrom
Here is some good quality inspiration:
[https://tympanus.net/codrops/](https://tympanus.net/codrops/)

------
rtcoms
[https://codyhouse.co/library](https://codyhouse.co/library)

~~~
gatherhunterer
This is nice and practical, plus she uses Eric Meyer's CSS Reset! That's a big
plus in my book.

------
GrumpyNl
HN is one of those sources. Adn i like these
[https://thebridge.jp/en/](https://thebridge.jp/en/)
[https://www.behance.net/](https://www.behance.net/)

~~~
feriforgacs
Didn't know The Bridge before, thanks!

------
quickthrower2
Nothing like learning a new tool for me. Recently this has been latex to make
a book. Learning new (new to me) tech usually involves a struggle and from
that struggle seeds other project ideas and business ideas etc.

------
Austin_Conlon
The design section of WWDC video sessions:
[https://developer.apple.com/videos/design/](https://developer.apple.com/videos/design/).

------
muzani
[http://dribbble.com](http://dribbble.com)

[http://codepen.io](http://codepen.io)

------
mtmail
There's [https://www.designernews.co/](https://www.designernews.co/) similar
to hackernews.

~~~
gatherhunterer
Ironically I think that Hacker News exhibits better design than Designer News.
The responsive design of that page is such that it cuts off icons when viewed
at a width of 960px (half of a screen in 1080p) and on an iPhone SE there are
only four articles visible at a time compared to HN fitting 7 without
compromising readability.

------
odomojuli
Nature. Nature never hacks, because nature already owns everything. Every bug
is a feature.

------
taf2
Other developers, designers and people having a generally hard time.

------
return1
We launched projectilo to enable this kind of
showcasing/collaboration/inspiration especially for indie devs:
[https://projectilo.com](https://projectilo.com)

